# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի 39-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադա

## Moonwalker

Երեկ տեղի ունեցավ շախմատային 39-րդ օլիմպիադայի բացման հանդիսավոր արարողությունը: Օլիմպիական կրկնակի չեմպիոն Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը մասնակցելու է հետևյալ կազմով՝
1.Լևոն Արոնյան
2.Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան
3.Գաբրիել Սարգսյան
4.Արման Փաշիկյան
5.Ավետիք Գրիգորյան
Գլխավոր մարզիչն է Արշակ Պետրոսյանը:

Մեր կանանց հավաքականը հետևյալ կազմն ունի
1.Էլինա Դանիելյան
2.Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան
3.Լիլիթ Գալոյան
4.Նելլի Աղինյան
5.Անահիտ Խառատյան
Գլխավոր մարզիչն է Աշոտ Անաստասյանը:

Այսօր տեղի են ունենում առաջին տուրի պարտիաները՝
Կոստա Ռիկա - Հայաստան (տղամարդիկ)
IPCA - Հայաստան (կանայք):

Ի դեպ հետաքրքրվողները կարող են օնլայն հետևել ընթացքին այստեղից՝ http://ugra-chess.com/results.php?ln=en&tmnt=1

----------

Ambrosine (21.09.2010), ars83 (21.09.2010), Monk (21.09.2010), One_Way_Ticket (21.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (21.09.2010), Երվանդ (21.09.2010), Հարդ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Մենակ մի ուղղում մտցնեմ. լինքում միայն խմբերն ու արդյունքներն են, իսկ օնլայն խաղերին կարելի է հետևել *այստեղից*: Ավելացնեմ, որ խաղերը լինելու են սեպտեմբերի 21-25-ը, սեպտեմբերի 27-ից հոկտեմբերի 1-ը ու հոկտեմբերի 3-ին: Խաղերի սկիզբը՝ 14:00-ին, վերջին տուրը` 10:00-ին (Երևանի ժամանակով):  :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

Yevuk ջան, բա իմ հղման զույգերի միջև գրված View-երը ինչի՞ համար են :Think:

----------


## Yevuk

> Yevuk ջան, բա իմ հղման զույգերի միջև գրված View-երը ինչի՞ համար են


Վայ, չէի տեսել:  :Jpit:  Բայց իմ տված լինկում միանգամից 1-ին խաղից բերում ա:  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (21.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վայ, չէի տեսել:  Բայց իմ տված լինկում միանգամից 1-ին խաղից բերում ա:


Հա ճիշտ էս, բայց այդտեղ ընտրված 16 խաղեր են մեկնաբանությամբ, մնացած 100-ը ավելացնում են 20 ժամվա ընթացքում :Wink:  Իսկ իմ հղումից կարող ենք հետևել բոլոր խաղերին  :Smile: :

----------


## Yevuk

Մի խոսքով, 2-իս լինկերն էլ օգտակար են:  :Smile: 

Իմիջիայլոց, որ օֆթոփ չլինի, ասեմ, որ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն ու Արման Փաշիկյանը ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել արդեն, Ավետիք Գրիգորյանն էլ հաղթել է: Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն էլ դեռ խաղում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դեռ խաղում է, բայց հաղթել է:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դեռ խաղում է, բայց հաղթել է:


Հա դիրքը հաղթած էր դեռ վաղուց, իսկ աղջիկներից Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանը հաղթել է Նադեռդա Զիկինային, Մյուս պարտիաները շարունակվում են:

Արդեն բոլոր պարտիաներն ավարտվեցին՝ IPCA (ռուս-հնդկական քառյակ) - Հայաստան  0,5-3,5:

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ  :Hands Up:

----------

ars83 (22.09.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

> Դեռ խաղում է, բայց հաղթել է:


Ճիշտն ասաց, հենց հիմա նայում եմ, մի քիչ խառն ա: Հակառակորդը տվյալ պահին մատից պաշտպանվելու 1 քայլ ունի, իմ տեսնելով: Բայց Սարգսյանն դիրքային առավելություն ունի, նենց որ երևի ճիշտ ես, կհաղթի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ եթե մերոնց հաջողվի ևս մի անգամ դառնալ չեմպիոն, կլինենք միակ թիմը որը երեք անգամ դարձել է օլիմպիական չեմպիոն:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:22 ----------




> Ճիշտն ասաց, հենց հիմա նայում եմ, մի քիչ խառն ա: Հակառակորդը տվյալ պահին մատից պաշտպանվելու 1 քայլ ունի, իմ տեսնելով: Բայց Սարգսյանն դիրքային առավելություն ունի, նենց որ երևի ճիշտ ես, կհաղթի:


 Հակառակորդը ոնց ուզում ա խաղա 2 քայլից մատ ա, թագավորը մենակ մի դաշտ կարա փախցնի, հետևում ա զինվորով շախ, հետո պիտի իջնի ներքև ստիպված, նավակոց շախ ու մատ!

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:23 ----------

Կամ էլ ձին պիտի զոհաբերի, էտ դեպքում էլի մի քանի քայլից կհանձնվի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:25 ----------

Աղջիկները 3.5:0.5 հաշվով հաղթեցին:

----------


## matlev

> Դեռ խաղում է, բայց հաղթել է:


Ես արդեն կարծում էի կապիցս ա: 55-րդ քայլի վրա ե՞ն:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էտ անասունը հաստատ հելել գնացել ա սեղանի մոտից՝ առանց հանձնվելու, ու հիմա պետք ա ժամանակը պրծնի, ու նոր իրան պարտություն կգրանցվի, կամ էլ հանձվել ա շախից հետո, ուղղակի սայթում մոռացել են գրել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:34 ----------




> Ես արդեն կարծում էի կապիցս ա: 55-րդ քայլի վրա ե՞ն:


 Ուհու

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էտ անասունը հաստատ հելել գնացել ա սեղանի մոտից՝ առանց հանձնվելու, ու հիմա պետք ա ժամանակը պրծնի, ու նոր իրան պարտություն կգրանցվի, կամ էլ հանձվել ա շախից հետո, ուղղակի սայթում մոռացել են գրել:


Հաստատ չեն հասցրել ավելացնել, որովհետև նոր ուրիշ պարտիա էի նայում մաքուր հաղթանակ էր, բայց մի 20 րոպե հետո գրեցին: Հո բոլորը չեն հելնի ու առանց հանձնվելու գնան :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

Վերջապես  :Jpit: 
Կոստա Ռիկա - Հայաստան 1-3 
Շնորհավոր բոլորին  :Hands Up: 

Ընդ որում մեր առաջատար Լևոն Արոնյանն այսօր հանգստանում էր  :Tongue:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.09.2010), Ambrosine (21.09.2010), tikopx (25.09.2010), Yevuk (21.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Ավստրալիային էլի 3:1 կամ 3.5:0.5 հաշվով հաղթելու ենք , Արոնյանն ու Սարգսյանն արդեն հաղթել են, Գրիգորյանը ոչ-ոքի ա խաղացել, Փաշինյանը կհաղթի կամ մինիմումը ոչ ոքի կանի: Հաղթեց՝ 3,5:0,5, բայց աղջիկները վայթեմ կրվեն, հաղթելու ձև համարյա չկա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ավստրալիային էլի 3:1 կամ 3.5:0.5 հաշվով հաղթելու ենք , Արոնյանն ու Սարգսյանն արդեն հաղթել են, Գրիգորյանը ոչ-ոքի ա խաղացել, Փաշինյանը կհաղթի կամ մինիմումը ոչ ոքի կանի:


Գրիգորյան չի Հակոբյան ա :Wink: 
Փաշիկյանն էլ էլի արդեն հաղթեց :Hands Up: 

Հայաստան-Ավստրալիա 3,5-0,5

Շնորհավոր բոլորին  :Yahoo:

----------

ars83 (22.09.2010), Lion (27.09.2010), Surveyr (22.09.2010), tikopx (25.09.2010), Yevuk (22.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Հա վայ, մոռացել էի որ Ավետիք Գրիգորհանը էլ չի կարող խաղալ, քանի որ Լյովը խաղում ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կանայք հաղթեցին :Shok: , 2.5:1.5 չեխերին , ապրի Մկրտչյան Լիլիթը որ չպարտվեց:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:12 ----------




> Գրիգորյան չի Հակոբյան ա
> Փաշիկյանն էլ էլի արդեն հաղթեց
> 
> Հայաստան-Ավստրալիա 3,5-0,5
> 
> Շնորհավոր բոլորին


 3 տուրից նոր կսկսվի , էս փուլում սենց էլ պիտի լիներ, հլը վաղ է ուրախանալ էլի, ուզում եմ ասեմ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կանայք հաղթեցին, 2.5:1.5 չեխերին , ապրի Մկրտչյան Լիլիթը որ չպարտվեց: 3 տուրից նոր կսկսվի , էս փուլում սենց էլ պիտի լիներ, հլը վաղ է ուրախանալ էլի, ուզում եմ ասեմ:


Ամենևին էլ չեն հաղթել :Sad: 

Էլինա Դանիելյան-Եվա Կուլովանա 1-0
Քրիստինա Հավլիկովա- Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան 1/2-1/2
Լիլիթ Գալոյան- Օլգա Սիկորովա 0-1
Թերեզա Օլսարովա- Նելլի Աղինյան 1-0
Արդյունքում՝
Հայաստան- Չեխիա 1,5-2,5

Ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր հաղթանակ էլ ուրախալի ա, անկախ տուրից :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.09.2010), Yevuk (22.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Հա էլի, երևի ես եմ սխալ տեսել մեկն ու մեկի գույները, կամ օֆիցյալ սայթում են սխալ գրել հետո ուղղել, զարմանալի էր էլի որ կրեցին, լավագույն դեպքում նիչյա պիտի լիներ, փաստորեն էտ լավագույն դեպքն էլ չէր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:56 ----------

Ադրբեջանցիք Վիետնամին կրվել են :LOL:

----------


## Moonwalker

Դարձյալ ուրախալի նորություն՝
Թուրքիա- Հայաստան 0,5-3,5 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Բարիս Էսեն- Լևոն Արոնյան 0-1
Էմրե Ջան - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 0-1
Մուստաֆա Յիլմազ - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ½-½
Մերթ Էրդողդու - Արման Փաշիկյան 0-1

Հալալ ա տղերքին  :Clapping:  :Bux: 

Աղջիկներն էլ հետ չեն մնում :Hands Up: 

Մակեդոնիա - Հայաստան արդեն 0-3 ա
Անահիտ Խառատյանի պարտիան դեռ շարունակվում է :Cool:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.09.2010), Ambrosine (23.09.2010), ars83 (23.09.2010), Monk (23.09.2010), tikopx (25.09.2010), Yevuk (23.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վերջերս հայկական մարզաշխարհում հաճախակի դարձած լավ նորությունների ցիկլից՝

Հայաստան - Ռուսաստանի 3-րդ թիմ 2,5-1,5 :Yahoo: 

Լևոն Արոնյան ( :Good: ) - Դմիտրի Յակովենկո 1-0
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Ալեքսանդր Մոտիլև ½-½
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Սերգեյ Ռուբլևսկի ½-½
Արման Փաշիկյան - Նիկոլայ Կաբանով ½-½

Կանանց մոտ՝
Հայաստան - Հորվաթիա 2,5-0,5 (Նելլի Աղինյանի պարտիան շարունակվում է)  :Yahoo: 

Ընդունեք իմ արդեն ավանդական դարձող շնորհավորանքը  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.09.2010), Ambrosine (24.09.2010), ars83 (26.09.2010), einnA (25.09.2010), Monk (24.09.2010), tikopx (25.09.2010), Yevuk (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեր տղամարդկանց հավաքականի փառահեղ ելույթները շարունակվում են՝

Հայաստան - Ռուսաստանի 2-րդ թիմ  2,5-1,5    :Yahoo: 

Լևոն Արոնյան - Յան Նեպոմնյաշչի ½-½
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Եվգենի Ալեքսեև ½-½
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Նիկիտա Վիտյուգով ½-½
Արման Փաշիկյան ( :Good: ) - Արտյոմ Տիմոֆեև 1-0

Իսկ կանանց մոտ՝

Հունաստան - Հայաստան 1,5-2,5  :Yahoo: 
Մեծամասամբ Նելլի Աղինյանի փայլուն խաղի շնորհիվ  :Good: 

Նորից ընդունեք իմ ավանդական ջերմ շնորհավորանքը  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), Ariadna (26.09.2010), ars83 (26.09.2010), Monk (25.09.2010), Surveyr (25.09.2010), tikopx (25.09.2010), V!k (25.09.2010), Yellow Raven (26.09.2010), Yevuk (26.09.2010), Երվանդ (26.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

ՎրացիՔԻՆ ո՞նց ենք ջաղջախելու :Nyam:  :Yes:

----------

Moonwalker (26.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ըստ երևույթին մերոնք պիտի որ հաղթեն :Think: : Եթե նայում ես վրացիների անցած ճանապարհին՝ Թայլանդ, Սինգապուր, Մեքսիկա, Նորվեգիա, Վիետնամ, նտածում ես, որ շատը վիճակահանության շնորհիվ են 5 հաղթանակ տարել: Բոլորն էլ ոչ շախմատային երկրներ են՝ չհաշված Նորվեգիան: Այ հենց այստեղ կա մի բայց, մեր հարևանների առաջին համարը՝ Բաադուր Ջոբավան հաղթել ա վարկանիշով աշխարհի 1-ին համարին՝ Մագնուս Կարլսենին: Ու ի դեպ արժանիորեն հաղթեց: Ոսկե հրաշամանուկը ինչպես միշտ վստահ էր խաղում, բայց Ջոբավան շատ ավելի հասուն էր երևում ու մեթոդաբար ճնշելով առավելության հասավ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ  Կարլսենը տարվա մեջ 1-2 պարտությունից ավել չի կրում՝ հանգում ենք եզրակացության, որ մեր Լևոնը մտածելու լուրջ առիթ ունի: Ավելացնեմ, որ վրացիների առաջատարը մամլո ասուլիս է տվել (լոպպազ վրացի ա է  :Jpit:  ), մանրամասներն այստեղ: 

Հ.Գ. Իմիջիայլոց ասեմ, որ առաջնության պաշտոնական կայքը բացարձակ չի անդրադառնում մեր տղամարդկանց ելույթներին (մեկնաբանման իմաստով): Անգամ Ջոբավայի հարցազրույցում անընդհատ նշվում է հիմնական ֆավորիտ ու չի օգտագործվում Հայաստան բառը :Angry2: ): Իսկ 5 օրվա լուսանկարներում բացարձակ չկան մեր տղաները, նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով, որ երեկ Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան 2 խաղը ընթանում էր 1 համարի ներքո: Մեր թիմի հետ կապված ֆոտոներից կա միայն սա.



Չնայած հնարավոր ա, որ սա ուղղակի զուգատիպություն է: Մի խոսքով հաջողություն մաղթենք մերոնց ու սպասենք վաղվան:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Ambrosine (26.09.2010), Yevuk (26.09.2010), Լեո (26.09.2010), Ուրվական (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=6679

----------

Ambrosine (26.09.2010), Moonwalker (26.09.2010), Yevuk (26.09.2010), Դատարկություն (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (26.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2010), Ուրվական (27.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=6679


Հետաքրքիր էր: Արտասահմանցիք տարօրինակ են՝ ասում ա՝ գուցե ջրի մե՞ջ ինչ-որ բան կա :LOL:  :LOL: 




*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, ամեն ինչ գրեք հայերեն /մեջբերումներն էլ թարգմանեք/:*

----------


## Moonwalker

Շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի 6-րդ տուր՝

Վրաստան -Հայաստան 2-2  :Sad:  :Not I: 
Բաադուր Ջոբավա - Լևոն Արոնյան ½-½
Մերաբ Գագունաշվիլի - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½-½
Լևան Պանտսուլայա ( :Bad: ) - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 1-0
Տամազ Գելաշվիլի - Արման Փաշիկյան ( :Good: ) 0-1

Չնայած սա վատագույն ելքը չէր, եթե Ուկրաինա-Հունգարիա պարտիան ավարտվի ուկրաինացիների հաղթանակով (ներկա վիճակը 2-1, Պավել Էլյանով - Հուդիթ Պոլգար պարտիայում էլ դեռ ուկրաինացին զինվորի առավելություն ունի), եռիշխանություն (Վրաստան, Ուկրաինա, Հայաստան) կհաստանվի/կպահպանվի: Տեսնենք  :Think:  :Wink: 

Կանանց մոտ՝
Հայաստան - Ռուսաստանի 2-րդ թիմ առայժմ 1-1, Էլինա Դանիելյանի ու Նելլի Աղինյանի պարտիաները շարունակվում են:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Ambrosine (27.09.2010), Yevuk (27.09.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Վրաստան -Հայաստան 2-2


Հը՞   :Shok:

----------


## Monk

> Շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի 6-րդ տուր՝
> 
> Վրաստան -Հայաստան 2-2 
> Բաադուր Ջոբավա - Լևոն Արոնյան ½-½
> Մերաբ Գագունաշվիլի - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½-½
> Լևան Պանտսուլայա () - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 1-0
> Տամազ Գելաշվիլի - Արման Փաշիկյան () 0-1
> 
> *Չնայած սա վատագույն ելքը չէր, եթե Ուկրաինա-Հունգարիա պարտիան ավարտվի ուկրաինացիների հաղթանակով (ներկա վիճակը 2-1, Պավել Էլյանով - Հուդիթ Պոլգար պարտիայում էլ դեռ ուկրաինացին զինվորի առավելություն ունի), եռիշխանություն (Վրաստան, Ուկրաինա, Հայաստան) կհաստանվի/կպահպանվի: Տեսնենք 
> *


Ուկրաինացիները հաղթել են: Տեսնենք հետոն ինչ ցույց կտա:  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, օլիմպիադան միայն հայերի համար չի, ինչպե՞ս կարող էիք բաց թողնել նման սկանդալը  :Jpit: 




> *Շախմատային Օլիմպիադա. Եմենի հավաքականը լուծարվել է… Իսրայելի հետ խաղալու համար*
> Սեպտեմբեր 22, 2010 | 23:07
> 
> Եմենի սպորտի նախարարը լուծարել է շախմատի տղամարդկանց ազգային հավաքականը Խանտի Մանսիյսկում Իսրայելի հետ խաղալու համար: Համաշխարհային Օլիմպիադայի պաշտոնական արձանագրություններում նշվում է, որ Եմենի թիմը չի ներկայացել հանդիպմանը եւ ստացել է տեխնիկական պարտություն` 0:4 հաշվով: Սակայն NEWSru.co.il-նշում է, որ եմենցի շախմատիստները սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ ներկայացել են հանդիպմանը եւ նույնիսկ կես ժամ խաղացել են, որից հետո են միայն հեռացել:
> 
> Եմենի Saba լրատվական գործակալության հաղորդմամբ` Եմենի սպորտի նախարար Համուդ Ուբադը հայտարարել է, որ իսրայելցիների հետ հանդիպումը տեղի է ունեցել շախմատիստների անձնական նախաձեռնությամբ: «Դա հակասում է Յեմենի պաշտոնական դիրքորոշմանը: Մենք մերժում ենք Իսրայելի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման որեւէ նախաձեռնություն»,-հայտարարել է նախարարը: Օլիմպիադայի մասնակից բոլոր շախմատիստները հեռացվել են ազգային հավաքականից, պաշտոնանկ են արվել նաեւ երկրի շախմատային ֆեդերացիայի տնօրենների խորհրդի բոլոր անդամները:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Monk (27.09.2010), Moonwalker (27.09.2010), Yevuk (27.09.2010), Երվանդ (27.09.2010), Հայկօ (27.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2010)

----------


## Monk

Ոչ ոքի ավարտվեց նաև աղջիկների պայքարը Ռուսաստանի երկրորդ հավաքականի հետ.

1. Էլինա Դանիելյան 1:0 Նատալիա Պոգոնինա
2. Օլգա Գիրյա 1:0 Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան
3. Լիլիթ Գալոյան 1:0 Անաստասիա Սավինա
4. Անաստասիա Բոդնարուկ 1:0 Նելի Աղինյան

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2010), Moonwalker (27.09.2010), Yevuk (27.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Աառիվա՜  :Jpit: 
Մեր թիմի լուսանկար գտա՝ Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան 2 խաղի ժամանակ:



Մի քիչ ժամանակ ունեի, առաջնության օրերի մասին պատմող հոլովակները նայեցի, բավական հետաքրքիր էր: Հատկապես 5-րդն էր հետաքրքիր՝ Արոնյանն էլ էր խոսում:
Մեկնարկային օրը՝




2-րդ օրը՝




3-րդը՝




4-րդը՝




5-րդ օրը՝

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.09.2010), Ambrosine (28.09.2010), Yevuk (27.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Սաղ Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն էր մեղավոր :Sad: , 31-րդ քայլին եթե ոչ թե զինվորը առաջ տար, այլ խաղար փիղ c5 շախ, մրցակիցը ստիպված պիտի փղերը փոխեր, ու շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ նիչյա կլիներ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Սաղ Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն էր մեղավոր, 31-րդ քայլին եթե ոչ թե զինվորը առաջ տար, այլ խաղար փիղ c5 շախ, մրցակիցը ստիպված պիտի փղերը փոխեր, ու շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ նիչյա կլիներ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Պլյուս էտ խառը պահին կոպիտ սխալ էր թագավորի e8 խաղալը:

----------

Երվանդ (27.09.2010)

----------


## V!k

Ու՞ր ենք հասել,ո՞ր տեղում ենք հիմա.ո՞ր հավաքականն ա առաջատարը :Think:

----------


## Monk

Առաջին արդյունքը Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան խաղում. Գաբին ոչ ոքի ավարտեց պարտիան Մամեդովի հետ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:47 ----------

Արոնյան-Մամեդյարովն էլ ոչ ոքի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Խցկվեեց թագավորով` սատանի մոր ծոցը :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:13 ----------

Հակոբյանն էլ զինովոր ունի պակաս, ոչ-ոքի ա նդեղ մաքսիմումը, 2.5:1.5 կրվանք :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:15 ----------

Մնաս բարով երրորդ չեմպիոնություն, Ուկրաինան էլ Վրաստանին ա կրում, 2 միավոր առաջ ա պոկվելու, էլ ձև չկա:

----------

Monk (28.09.2010), Ուրվական (28.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հակոբյանն էլ զինովոր ունի պակաս, ոչ-ոքի ա նդեղ մաքսիմումը, 2.5:1.5 կրվանք


Աաաաաաա :Shout: 
Տո սկի ոչ ոքի էլ չի ստացվի, եթե Ռաջաբովը հետևողական գտնվի :Angry2: 




> Մնաս բարով երրորդ չեմպիոնություն, Ուկրաինան էլ Վրաստանին ա կրում, 2 միավոր առաջ ա պոկվելու, էլ ձև չկա:


Հա լավ դու էլ մի ծայրահեղացրու  :Jpit:  Դեռ 4 տուր կա: Իսկ եթե հիշենք ուր էր Ադրբեջանը 2 տուր առաջ ու հիմա, ամեն ինչ պարզա դառնում (ասեք Հայաստան- Ուկրաինա մրցախաղի հնարավորությունը) : Բայց հիմա պիտի խաղան ուժերի գերլարումով ու հուսանք, որ մյուսները կսայթաքեն :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ապեր, հեսա լիքը թիմեր են մեզանից առաջ անցնելու, ու ամենակարևորը էտ թմերի մեջ ա նաև Ռուսաստան1-ը, որի հետ մենք չենք խաղացել, չենք խաղացել նաև Ուկրաինայի հետ, այսինքն որպեսզի դառնանք չեմպիոն, պիտի հաղթենք մնացած 4 տուրերում, ու 4 մրցակիցներից երկուսը կլինն ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները, ու էտ հանգամանքների հաջող դասավորության դեպքում, նենց որ մեր չեմպիոնության շանսերը գնահատում եմ 100-ից 1:

----------


## Dayana

> Ապեր, հեսա լիքը թիմեր են մեզանից առաջ անցնելու, ու ամենակարևորը էտ թմերի մեջ ա նաև Ռուսաստան1-ը, որի հետ մենք չենք խաղացել, չենք խաղացել նաև Ուկրաինայի հետ, այսինքն որպեսզի դառնանք չեմպիոն, պիտի հաղթենք մնացած 4 տուրերում, ու 4 մրցակիցներից երկուսը կլինն ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները, ու էտ հանգամանքների հաջող դասավորության դեպքում, նենց որ մեր չեմպիոնության շանսերը գնահատում եմ 100-ից 1:


 Թող Ռուսաստան-1 -ին կամ Ուկրաինային պարտվեին, բայց ոչ Ադրբեջանին:  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թող Ռուսաստան-1 -ին կամ Ուկրաինային պարտվեին, բայց ոչ Ադրբեջանին:


 Սաղ Գաբրիել Սարգսայննի պատճառով, երեկ որ անիմաստ ռիսկի չգնար ու ոչ-ոքի աներ, էսօր կարայինք հանգիստ Ուկրաինաին պարտվեինք ու էլի շանս ունենայինք:

----------

Moonwalker (28.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ապեր, հեսա լիքը թիմեր են մեզանից առաջ անցնելու, ու ամենակարևորը էտ թմերի մեջ ա նաև Ռուսաստան1-ը, որի հետ մենք չենք խաղացել, չենք խաղացել նաև Ուկրաինայի հետ, այսինքն որպեսզի դառնանք չեմպիոն, պիտի հաղթենք մնացած 4 տուրերում, ու 4 մրցակիցներից երկուսը կլինն ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները, ու էտ հանգամանքների հաջող դասավորության դեպքում, նենց որ մեր չեմպիոնության շանսերը գնահատում եմ 100-ից 1:


Երվանդ ջան, ես չասեցի, որ ամենի ինչ հալած յուղի պես ա լինելու: Ռուսներին, ուկրաինացիներին, ենթադրաբար նաև ամերիկացիներին ու հունգարներին հաղթելը ամենևին հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց ասել որ լրիվ անհնար ա նույնպես ճիշտ չի: Ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ ներկա պահին 
«էլ ձև չկա»-յի համար դեռ շուտա: Ուրիշ բան եթե մերոնք էս ոգով նաև մյուս տուրում խաղան :Bad: 
Գաբիի պահով լրիվ ճիշտ ես: Էդ տղու հետ մի բան էն չի :Angry2: : Անցած 2 օլիմպիադաներում իր ուժերի սահմաններից նույնիսկ ավել էր խաղում, հիմա եսիմ :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, ես չասեցի, որ ամենի ինչ հալած յուղի պես ա լինելու: Ռուսներին, ուկրաինացիներին, ենթադրաբար նաև ամերիկացիներին ու հունգարներին հաղթելը ամենևին հեշտ չի լինելու, բայց ասել որ լրիվ անհնար ա նույնպես ճիշտ չի: Ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ ներկա պահին 
> «էլ ձև չկա»-յի համար դեռ շուտա: Ուրիշ բան եթե մերոնք էս ոգով նա. մյուս տուրում խաղան


 Գործնականում անհնար ա, 100-ից մեկ, եթե մնացած 4 տուրը հաղթենք էլ, էտ հլը չի երաշխավորում չեմպիոնությունը, որտև կարողա Ուկրաինան մեզ պարտվի, բայց մյուս 3 խաղերում հաղթի ու լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով դառնա չեմպիոն, նենց որ գործնականում անհնար ա , իսկ հրաշքներին ես չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Dayana

> Սաղ Գաբրիել Սարգսայննի պատճառով, երեկ որ անիմաստ ռիսկի չգնար ու ոչ-ոքի աներ, էսօր կարայինք հանգիստ Ուկրաինաին պարտվեինք ու էլի շանս ունենայինք:


Գաբին մեջներից ամենաթասիբովն ա   :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գործնականում անհնար ա, 100-ից մեկ, եթե մնացած 4 տուրը հաղթենք էլ, էտ հլը չի երաշխավորում չեմպիոնությունը, որտև կարողա Ուկրաինան մեզ պարտվի, բայց մյուս 3 խաղերում հաղթի ու լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով դառնա չեմպիոն, նենց որ գործնականում անհնար ա , իսկ հրաշքներին ես չեմ հավատում:


Նենց չի որ ես էլ երազներով եմ ապրում,բայց կապրենք կտեսնենք:
Սաղ հեչ, բայց պատկերացնում եք Հակոբյանի հոգեվիճակը հիմա  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Գաբին մեջներից ամենաթասիբովն ա


 Դա հեչ կապ չունի, մենակ թասիբը հերիք չի:

----------


## Dayana

> Դա հեչ կապ չունի, մենակ թասիբը հերիք չի:


Եր, ի նկատի ունեի մինչև վերջ գլուխ ա կոտրում, որ չպարտվի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եր, ի նկատի ունեի մինչև վերջ գլուխ ա կոտրում, որ չպարտվի:


Բայց մինչև էդ էլ գլուխ ա կոտրում, թե ոնց պոտենցյալ պարտված դրություն ստեղծի :Angry2: 
Օրինակ երեկ
Իմիջիայլոց գլուխ կոտրողը մեր մոտ Հակոբյանն ա: Ոնց որ Ռուսաստան 2-ի հետ խաղում կամ հիմա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, ի նկատի ունեի մինչև վերջ գլուխ ա կոտրում, որ չպարտվի:


 Դե բոլորն էլ ուզում են հաղթեն, բայց կա թիմային շահ, էտ գերադասելի պիտի լինի, օրինակ երեկվա պարտիայում, ինքը հանգիստ կարար ոչ-ոքի աներ, ու չեմ կարծում էլի, որ էտ քայլը չէր նկատել, բայց գնաց հաղթանակի վրա, ու կրվեց, արդյունքում վրացիների հետ ոչ-ոքի արինք՝ հաղթելու փոխարեն :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե հանկարծ Հակոբյանը հաղթի` ես կսկսեմ հրաշքներին հավատալ :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:44 ----------

Հակոբյանը կրելու լուրջ շանս ունի :Shok:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե հանկարծ Հակոբյանը հաղթի` ես կսկսեմ հրաշքներին հավատալՀակոբյանը կրելու լուրջ շանս ունի


Աստված վկա ես էլ էի էդ մտածում  :Smile: 
Ասում էի կրեր, պատրաստի հրաշքը Երվանդին կլիներ ապացույց :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

Էն վերևի զինովորը չի կարա թողի...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:56 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:54 ----------

Հմմմմ, աչքիս չկպավ :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:56 ----------

Չգիտեմ կկրի թե չէ, բայց որ Ռաջաբովի առողջությունն էլ առաջվանը չէ, էտ հաստատ :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:59 ----------

Չէէ :Sad: , ժամանակ էլ չի մնում:

----------

Moonwalker (28.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ոնց զգում եմ իմ առողջությունն էլ էլ առաջվանը չի :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

Իմն էլ :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:16 ----------

Չեմ հասկանում խի՞ ա թագավորին ուզում խցկի էն անկյունը :Think: , թե մտքին դրել ա վռազ քայլեր անի Ռաջաբովին գցի ցայտնոտի մեջ :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չեմ հասկանում խի՞ ա թագավորին ուզում խցկի էն անկյունը, թե մտքին դրել ա վռազ քայլեր անի Ռաջաբովին գցի ցայտնոտի մեջ


Երևի ժամանակի վրայա խաղում, ինտուիտիվ, թե չէ էս նեղ մաջալին ինչ մտածել ինչ բան:Սենց մոմենտ էլ կա՝ եթե 50 քայլ ոչ մի զինվոր չի շարժվել ու քար չի վերցվել, ապապ ավտոմատ ոչ ոքի: Վերջին քարը վերցվել ա 54-րդ քայլին: :Think: 

Արդեն ակտուալ չի  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:28 ----------

Աաաաաաա  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
ոչ-ոքի, ասա էլ ուր էսքան ձգիր :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հրաշք չեղավ :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

Աղջիկներն էլ ընդեղ կրվեցին՝
ԱՄՆ - Հայաստան 2,5-1,5 (Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանը պարտվեց Աննա Զատոնսկուն)  :Sad: 

Էսօր ինչ անկապ օրեր տո  :Angry2:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ռուսները ուկրաինացիներին են հաղթում, մեր համար կարևոր էր որ Ուկրաինան չհաղթեր, մնացած բոլոր արդյունքները ձեռնտու էին, նենց որ տեղ մեր բախտը բերեց, Ադրբեջան-Հունգարիա զույգի ոչ-ոքին էր մեզ ձեռնտու, հենց տենց էլ աչքիս պրծնելու ա, Ադրբեջանը կրում ա էս պահին, 2:1 հաշվով, բայց Հուսեինովը կրվում ա, նենց որ 2:2 ա պրծնելու, ու վերջապես մեր երեք պարտիաները նիչյա ա ավարտվել, իսկ Գաբրիելը չորրորդ պարտիայում հաղթում ա, ամենակարևոր տուրերը դառնում են վաղվա ու մյուս օրվա տուրերը, պիտի երկուսն էլ հաղթենք, ընդ որում մեկը հաստատ լինելու ա Ռուսաստան1-ը, լավ կլիներ նենց դասավորվեր, որ մյուսը Ուկրաինան չլիներ:

----------


## Moonwalker

Լավ ա էս անգամ հաղթեցինք  :Jpit: 

Լեհաստան - Հայաստան 2,5-1,5  :Yes: 

Ռադոսլավ Վոյտաշչեկ - Լևոն Արոնյան ½-½
Բարտոշչ Սոչկո - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½-½
Բարտոլոմեյ Մասիեջա - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ( :Good: ) 0-1
Կամիլ Մալտոշ - Արման Փաշիկյան ½-½

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2010), einnA (29.09.2010), matlev (29.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.09.2010), Yevuk (29.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Սարգսյանը հաղթեց, ապրի ինքը, 2.5:1.5 հաղթեցինք լեհերին, մնաց Ադրբեջանցին պարտվի ու էս օրվա բոլոր հանդիպումները մեր համար լավ ելքով են ավարտվում:

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2010), ars83 (29.09.2010), einnA (29.09.2010), matlev (29.09.2010), My World My Space (29.09.2010), Yevuk (29.09.2010), Հարդ (29.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարողա բախտներս բերի, Ֆրանսիայի կամ Հունգարիայի հետ խաղանք վաղը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:39 ----------

Աղջիկները 2.5:1.5 հաշվով հաղթել են Իսրայելին:

----------

Moonwalker (29.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.09.2010), Yevuk (29.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կարողա բախտներս բերի, Ֆրանսիայի կամ Հունգարիայի հետ խաղանք վաղը:


Չինաստանը կամ ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ա տարբերակ  :Think: 




> Աղջիկները 2.5:1.5 հաշվով հաղթել են Իսրայելին:


 :Yes: 

Հայաստան - Իսրայել 2,5-1,5
Էլինա Դանիելյան - Մաշա Կլինովա 1-0
Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան - Բելլա Իգլա ½-½
Լիլիթ Գալոյան - Էլլա Պիտամ 1-0
Նելլի Աղինյան - Օլգա Վասիլևա 0-1

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շանսեր դեռ ունենք, մնումա չհուսահատվեն տղերքը :Smile: 
Անցած օլիմպիադայում էլ նույն ձև Իսրայելին կրվանք կարծեմ, բայց հետո հետ բերեցինք կորցրածը :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չինաստանը կամ ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ա տարբերակ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հայաստան - *Ուկրաինա* 2,5-1,5
> Էլինա Դանիելյան - Մաշա Կլինովա 1-0
> Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան - Բելլա Իգլա ½-½
> ...


 Իսրայել ոչ թե Ուկրաինա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսրայել ոչ թե Ուկրաինա:


Ճիշտ ես  :Pardon:

----------


## Ուրվական

Վրացիների բախտը էլի բերեց, ընկան Ֆրանսիայի հետ, բայց դե մեկ ա իրանք շանս չունեն:
Մենակ բախտ բերելով սենց թե նենց չեմպիոն չենք դառնա: Վաղը խաղում ենք Ռուսաստանի առաջին հավաքականի հետ: Մերոնք կարան սաղին էլ կրեն, էս առաջնությունում տենց թիմ չկա, որ մենք չկարանանք կրենք: Ուղղակի ուժերի գերլարում ա պետք վաղը: Հաջողություն տղեքին:

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2010), einnA (30.09.2010), Monk (30.09.2010), Moonwalker (30.09.2010), My World My Space (29.09.2010), Philosopher (29.09.2010), tikopx (29.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.09.2010), Երվանդ (29.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե վաղը կրենք չեմպիոն ենք, մեզ էլ ոչ մի թիմ չի կարանա կանգնացնի, այդ թվում նաև Ուկրաինան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:32 ----------

Վաղը եթե հաղթենք ուրիշ լավ բան էլ կլինի, դուրս կգա որ հաղթել ենք ռուսների 1,2,3 հավաքականներին, այսինք սաղ Ռուսաստանին :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.09.2010), Ambrosine (29.09.2010), einnA (30.09.2010), Lion (29.09.2010), matlev (29.09.2010), Monk (30.09.2010), My World My Space (29.09.2010), Philosopher (29.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.09.2010), Ձայնալար (29.09.2010), Ուրվական (29.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վաղը եթե հաղթենք ուրիշ լավ բան էլ կլինի, դուրս կգա որ հաղթել ենք ռուսների 1,2,3 հավաքականներին, այսինք սաղ Ռուսաստանին


 :Nea:  Բա Ռուսաստան 4-ն ու 5-ը  :Jpit: 

Հա, բարդ ա լինելու  :Think:  ...ռուսներն իրոք ուժեղ են՝
Լևոն Արոնյան 2783 - Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ 2780
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 2691 - Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ 2760
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան 2677 - Պյոտր Սվիդլեր 2731
Արման Փաշիկյան 2639 - Սերգեյ Կարյակին 2747
Բայց եթե մեր թիմը հաղթի (ինչին շատ եմ ուզում հավատալ  :Jpit:  ), հաղթելու ա միասնության ու թիմայնության հաշվին: Իսկ ռուսները երբեք դրանով աչքի չեն ընկել, անգամ սովետական տարիներին: *Ահա* թե ինչ կարծիքի էր Գաբին: Իսկ մեզ մնում ա հավատալ ու սպասել:

----------

einnA (30.09.2010), My World My Space (30.09.2010), Yellow Raven (30.09.2010), Հարդ (30.09.2010), Ներսես_AM (30.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շախմատից էդքան էլ լավ չեմ, բայց թե Գաբին ինչի ձի ct չի խաղում, չեմ հասկանում :Think:  Երկու նավի վրա գրոհա լինում ախր :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաշիկյանը ոչ-ոքի խաղաց :Smile: 

Արոնյանն էլ :Sad:  Հույսներս Գաբինա :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Աչքիս կրվում ենք :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Գաբրիելը կամ կկրի կամ կկրվի, ցավոք սրտի երկրորդ տարբերակը էս պահին ավելի հավանական ա :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:28 ----------




> Շախմատից էդքան էլ լավ չեմ, բայց թե Գաբին ինչի ձի ct չի խաղում, չեմ հասկանում Երկու նավի վրա գրոհա լինում ախր


 Չէր կարա տենց խաղար, մատ կլիներ մի քանի քայլից:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կրվավ :Sad: , մնաց Հակոբյանը, եթե նույնիսկ հաղթի էլ, արդեն Ուկրաինաից 2 միավոր ենք հետ մնում, մեզ հաղթանակ էր պետք:

----------


## Հարդ

Ամեն անգամ փլավ չես ուտի...

----------


## s_hrayr

Ես խաղը լավ չէր խաղացել, նոր նայեցի, Հակոբյանի մոտ էլ հույս չկա որ կկրի, ափսոս  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

Հա, Գաբիի մոտ ինչ որ բան չստացվեց  :Sad: 

Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան 1,5-2,5
Լևոն Արոնյան - Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ ½-½
Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան - Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ ½-½
Գաբրիել Սարգսյան - Պյոտր Սվիդլեր 0-1
Արման Փաշիկյան - Սերգեյ Կարյակին ½-½

Լավ ա աղջիկների մոտ մի բան ստացվեց՝

Սլովակիա - Հայաստան 1,5-2,5
Եվա Ռեբկովա - Էլինա Դանիելյան 1-0
Ռեգինա Պոկորնա - Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան 0-1
Յուլիա Կոչետկովա - Լիլիթ Գալոյան ½-½
Ալյոնա Մրվովա - Նելլի Աղինյան 0-1

Ցտեսություն չեմպիոնական հավակնություններ :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.09.2010), Yellow Raven (01.10.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Առաջնության նախավերջին տուրում՝

Չեխիա - Հայաստան 1,5-2,5
Դավիթ Նավարա - Լևոն Արոնյան 0-1
Վիկտոր Լազնիչկա - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան ½-½
Զբինեկ Հրաչեկ - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ½-½
Վլաստիմիլ Բաբուլա - Արման Փաշիկյան ½-½
Վերջին տուրում իրադարձությունների խիստ հաջող զարգացման դեպքում լավագույն դեպքում կլինենք 3-ը :Sad: 

Իսկ աղջիկները ոնց որ պարտվում են Լեհաստանին (հիմա 1,5-0,5 ու մնացած պարտիաներում էլ հույսեր քիչ կան):

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գոնե 3-րդ տեղ նվաճեն, արդյունքում կստացվի, որ վերջին 5 խաղարկություններում եռյակ ենք մտել, էլի վատ նվաճում չի :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գոնե 3-րդ տեղ նվաճեն, արդյունքում կստացվի, որ վերջին 5 խաղարկություններում եռյակ ենք մտել, էլի վատ նվաճում չի


Հա միանշանակ, բայց վերջին տուրում պետք ա հաղթել որքան հնարավոր է խոշոր հաշվով ու դեռ սպասել մրցակիցների արդյունքներին: Կարծում եմ լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշների կարիք կարող է զգացվել :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսպիսով ավարտվեց Շախմատի 39-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադան: Այսօր վերջին տուրի պարտիաներն էին՝
Առաջատար Ուկրաինան ոչ ոքի 2-2 խաղաց Իսրայելի հետ, 2-րդ տեղում ընթացող Ռուսաստան 1-ը նույնպես 2-2 խաղաց Իսպանիայի հետ: Մենք էլ 2-2 խաղացինք Ֆրանսիայի հետ ու զրկվեցինք լավագույն եռյակում հայտնվելու հնարավորությունից:  :Sad:  Իսկ այն այսպիսին է՝

Ուկրաինա -19 միավոր
Ռուսաստան 1 -18 միավոր
Իսրայել -17 միավոր

Ֆրանսիա - Հայաստան 2-2
Մաքսիմ Վաչիեր-Լագրավ - Լևոն Արոնյան 0-1
Լորան Ֆրեսինե - Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 1-0
Վլադիսլավ Տկաչյով - Գաբրիել Սարգսյան ½-½
Ռոման Էդուարդ - Արման Փաշիկյան ½-½


Առաջնությունը հաղթական նոտայով ավարտեցին մեր աղջիկները՝
Սլովենիա - Հայաստան 0,5-3,5
Աննա Մուզիչուկ - Էլինա Դանիելյան ½-½
Յանա Կրիվեց - Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան 0-1
Դարյա Կափս - Լիլիթ Գալոյան 0-1

Այստեղ եռյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝
Ռուսաստան -22 միավոր (100%-անոց արդյունք  :Good: )
Չինաստան -18 միավոր
Կուբա -16 միավոր

Փակման արարողության ժամանակ կպարգևատրվեն նաև առանձին խաղատախտակների լավագույն խաղացողները: 1-ին խաղատախտակի վրա լավագույնը ճանաչվելու լավ շանսեր ունի Լևոն Արոնյանը (ճիշտն ասած ալարում եմ հաշվեմ  :Jpit:  ): Ունի 5 հաղթանակ և 6 ոչ ոքի:

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2010), Monk (03.10.2010)

----------


## matlev

> Փակման արարողության ժամանակ կպարգևատրվեն նաև առանձին խաղատախտակների լավագույն խաղացողները: 1-ին խաղատախտակի վրա լավագույնը ճանաչվելու լավ շանսեր ունի Լևոն Արոնյանը (ճիշտն ասած ալարում եմ հաշվեմ  ): Ունի 5 հաղթանակ և 6 ոչ ոքի:


Արոնյանը երկրորդն ա, իսկ առաջինը Իվանչուկն ա՝ հեսա  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2010), Moonwalker (03.10.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արոնյանը երկրորդն ա, իսկ առաջինը Իվանչուկն ա՝ հեսա


Հա չէի տեսել :Wink: , ոչինչ զատո մեր Լյովը պարտություն չի կրել, իսկ Իվանչուկը Մամեդյարովին ա կրվել :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.10.2010)

----------

